# white sand vs black sand



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Hello I'm setting up a new 150 gallon tank, I'm just not sure whether to use white sand or black sand. I will be using Texas holey rock for rocks. I know it's really a personal choice but I personally would like to go with black but I'm afraid it will be too dark. Now I do have very bright lighting ( 4 x 96 watt power compact, I will probably only use 2 of the bulbs)because this tank was a saltwater tank with some mushrooms. I just wanted to know if there are any advantages to using white or black.

Thanks Gus


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I have some with white, and I have some with black. I find the fishes colors are best on the black sand. Other than that, both are fine with me. I also mixed a couple of tanks with both, and IMO, I like it the best. 
 
You're right, it's more of a personal choice...


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

If you have bright lights, the ****e sand will reflect that making it even brighter. Maybe too bright for your taste, especially near the bottom. My tank is 30" deep with white sand and the light reflected at the bottom of the tank is so bright, it screws up photos. On my new tank, I'm going with black ColorQuartz. I've had it before in a 55g and the tank and fish looked awesome. That's just my opinion though, it's your tank. :thumb:


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Thank you,
I just like the look of black and I know white gets dirty pretty quickly. The problem with sand is that once it's in it's hard to change, and I've never done black before so I'm nervous


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

AFter starting with white, then switching most tanks to black, i've finally settled in with a black/white mixture in all of my tanks. from fronts to tropheus to shell dwellers, i think it looks best . . .


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Your personal preference only you can decide, but IMHO, I find that fish (at least freshwater) in general do not like light, much less bright light. When I switched from a light colored gravel to black sand, all of the fish in the tank went right into breeding colors.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

gusto said:


> Thank you,
> I just like the look of black and I know white gets dirty pretty quickly. The problem with sand is that once it's in it's hard to change, and I've never done black before so I'm nervous


is it hard to change? i'm thinking about switching from white to black but i'm planning on putting a bucket under my python's drain in the sink to collect the sand like they show in the cleaning sand video. would this work?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i have white and black.check my tanks button to see it.when i take sand out i clean my shop vac real good then suck it out.then i clean it before i use it.it sounds like your idea would work.


----------



## Tashua (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a 55gal, and I used black gravel. I've seen the white gravel and it just looks too bright. Black look way more elegant to me AND my fishies love it


----------



## Newb2Fish (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had a tank with white and a tank with a mixture of whtie and black. I am also in the process of setting up a tank with black sand. I think they both look good, however, waste and uneaten food show up much more on white sand then on black. I found that no matter how throughly I cleaned the white sand there was always stuff on the bottom. With the mixture of white and black it always looks clean, even if i slack on using the gravel vacuum for a few weeks, and i'm sure it would be the same with the all black.

I dont have water in the black sand tank yet, but I think it looks really cool. The contrast between the black sand and the green plants is great.


----------



## ripdisc (Dec 18, 2007)

i dumped a bag of both in my 72 and started to mix it together but then i decided to leave it so it is all black and all white and kind of swirly in different areas...i think it looks pretty nice...so...both.


----------



## wenotplanninit (Sep 5, 2008)

Help , I need tropical or yardright white sterilized sand.... Does anybody know where I can get this product. 
Thanks.....


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.crabstreetjournal.com/produc ... ysand.html
http://www.justphish.com/drygoods/southdownsand.htm


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

dang ps3 double posting :roll:


----------

